# Need dimensions for locating mirrors on doors



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

My 65 did not have side view mirrors on the doors. I have purchased repop mirrors but need the proper dimensions to locate them. Could someone take some measurements of there mirrors in place? Thanks Vern


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Can anyone help me out on this one.? If you could just take a quick measurement from the front edge of your door to the most forward part of the base of the mirror. Thanks Vern


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

depends on the mirror type and bracket, remote or manual. Best to try them on your doors, held in place with painter's tape. Make sure that vent window can open completely with mirror in place. Since there was no factory installed pass. side mirror, if you add one, it will have to be trial and error. But all repo mirrors seen for pass can not be adjusted so one can use them when in drivers' seat and still get vent open. so just for looks, not practical.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Just now checking in. Sorry I didnt make it clear, I'm planning on using manual type side mirrors. Thanks Pontiac.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

can check mine tomorow and get back to u with measurement


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Great thanks. The mirrors I'm using are the repops available thru Ames.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

i have 12.5 inches front edge of door to front edge of mounting surface good luck


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Great! Thank you.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the passenger mirror has to be slightly fwd of the drivers side so it is functional, have someone hold it while you are seated in your car for the best angle (ask me how i know)


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

OK- thanks crusty.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree passenger side mirror was OFTEN mounted by the dealership. It was mounted/positioned for driver visibility, not location.......E


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like no one answered the OP's question. The attached picture shows the mirror mounting holes put in at the factory on my '64, which is the same as the '65 mirror location. Passenger side is the same. 

Drill two 1/8" holes---one exactly 4 3/16" from the front edge of the door, the second hole 6 3/16" from the front edge. For height, measure exactly 1" below the ridge at the edge of the beltline molding. 

If you look at pictures of '65 GTO's on various sites, you'll see the really "correct" ones have the standard mirror positioned like this.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

64 intermediates (tempest) had mirrors mounted on front fenders, not on doors.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

Richard Boneske said:


> If you look at pictures of '65 GTO's on various sites, you'll see the really "correct" ones have the standard mirror positioned like this.


my car is unmolested and there is no other holes in the door built in fremont so maybe they located them differently at other plants ?


----------

